# Dustless Hand Sanding



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks really interesting. Thanks.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I have one. I use it for sanding finishes between coats. It seems particularly good for sanding built-in projects that are being sprayed so that the standing dust doesn't end up back in the finish. Probably not the best choice for rough work. When making a dusty mess isn't an issue I use a Preppin' Weapon and wear a dust mask.


----------

